# Update On My Husband Jerry



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Many of you have been so kind and asked me how my husband is doing now that his bypass surgery is 6 weeks behind us.

Unfortunately he isn't doing well at all and is steadily going downhill. 2 weeks ago after he got out of the hospital with the bout with pneumonia, he was able to walk 1 mile 3 times a day and said that he was feeling reasonabily well -- everything considered.

Today he can't make it more than about 1/2 block before he is unable to catch his breath and is exhausted. And he tells me each day how much worse he is feeling. His bloodwork shows that he is in congestive heart failure, however, some is due to the bypass and some is due to the cardiomyopathy, but, nothing can really be done to help. I mean, he's already taking every kind of medication known for helping this condition.

His heart is also beating very erractically and they have decided to put in a defribraltor on 3/10/09. His next appt with his cardiologist was scheduled for 3/16/09, although he has weekly appts with his GP who is in contact with the cardiologist. Because of the report from the GP yesterday, the cardiologist moved his next appt up to 3/09/09 when they will do a new echo cardiogram to see what his ejection fraction is and then the following day will put the debribrlator in.

For the first time ever, Jerry told me on Sunday that he thinks he may not make it this time. This was over the phone as I was not in Phoenix this weekend.

Of course, after we hung up, I just lost it. Lacie and Tilly just didn't understand why I was crying and crying -- but they tried their best to help me. They are truly my salvation at times like these. They give unconditional love and support and also make me laugh with their antics.

On Monday I called my doctor and got in to see him yesterday morning and he gave me a prescription for anti-anxiety meds. When I told him all of Jerry's #s, he agreed that it was probably just a matter of time. I haven't taken any of the meds yet, but know that I have them if/when I need them.

I am praying and praying for a miracle. 

Thanks to everyone for caring and please keep the prayers coming.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this latest update on your husband. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear about Jerry...I will keep praying for the both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Glorybell (Oct 10, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your husband during this difficult time.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Praying............
Terri


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I thought he was doing better, I am so sorry his recovery is taking so long. he will fight this, he just has to. I will pray and pray rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Lynn I am so very sorry. I hate having dear friends who live so far away because what I want to do is just come over and be with you during this time and take care of you. Please know that even though your SM family can't be with you physically, we are with you emotionally and spiritually. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh Lynn... :grouphug: I am so sorry to read this. You and Jerry will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry Jerry is having problems and progress hasn't gone as well as hoped, and I'm sure it's discouraging for you both. What he's gone thru is a major procedure for someone with less complicated health issues than Jerry and it doesn't always go a quickly as planned. 
It's bound to be a more difficult and challenging recovery for him. It's hard and frustrating but 'keep the faith'.. 
Know I'm praying for you both!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: i'm sorry he isnt doing better, many rayer: 's for him and you


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lynn, we are praying for Jerry.
Sending prayers for you and hugs of comfort and strength.

Marsha and Bob


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Lynn, I' m truly sorry from the bottom of my heart. :bysmilie: 
You both are in my prayers and thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So sorry to read this news...Prayers and love sent to you both...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I can't imagine what you must be feeling, and my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry. Anti-anxiety medicines are your friend, as stress can also kill you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so shocked and saddened to hear this later report. I'm so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry this is happening to your husband. I'll pray for him.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Dear Lynn, I am so very sorry to read this and my heart and prayers go out to you and your husband. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lynn - I had no idea! I thought he was doing better. Sending many :grouphug: :grouphug:, positive thoughts and hope that things
might still turn around. Maybe the defibrillator will be a big help. Will definitely be thinking of you and Jerry!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Lynn,
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Jerry.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry, prayers coming your way. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lynn,

I am so sorry to hear this update. I hope he starts to turn around and get better.
We'll keep you in our thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Lynn, I didn't know it was that bad :grouphug: OH no, I don't know what to say. We're here, if that helps any.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry ..sending hugs and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Lynn I'm sorry. I thought he was doing better and it was only a matter of time until he would be home. I'm just so sorry. I'll have you and Jerry both in my thoughts and prayers. I just wish there was more I could do.
:grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear this Lynn, you and your husband will be in my continued prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry Jerry is not doing better :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: but he should not give up hope :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Lynn, I am so sorry Jerry is doing poorly. I can only imagine what you are going through. You and he are in my thoughts and prayers. (Take the meds now, they will help you, I am sure.) :grouphug: Kerry


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:grouphug: My heart goes out to both you and Jerry, Lynn. I will keep you both in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Gosh Lynn, 

I too thought things were going so well and now that I hear they are not I want nothing more than to give you a big huge bear hug, cook you some soup, and put on some silly movies to bring a smile to your face (and clean your house and make brownies with extra chocolate chips). I truly hope that things improve for your dear husband and that neither of you loose hope. God sometimes works miracles in odd ways that cannot always be understood. Hold tight to your babies and take care of your health as well. I will be praying for you and your husband (as well as his children as I know it must be tough on them as well). May God bless you and your huband in your time of need and offer his healing hands to mend your hearts and uplift your souls. 

With love and Prayer, 
Erin


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Lynn.....I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm praying for a miracle! rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I wish there was something I could do for you...

I really think you might want to start taking the anti anxiety med now, normally it takes a few weeks for it to really start working.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lynn I am so sorry to hear Jerry is going thru this. I was hoping that things would be better for him. You have been so strong thru all of this, so very brave. It's good that you went to see a doctor for some anti anxiety. This is so much for anyone to handle....my heart goes out to you and Jerry. Sending you so many prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*hugs you* I'm soo sorry to hear this. I will keep you and Jerry in my thoughts.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh dear Lynn. I too thought Jerry was out of the woods and coming home soon. You have been on such a roller coaster. I'm so very sorry. I will keep praying for Jerry. You too will be in my prayers as you have been. God grant you continued strength. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Jerry.........Maybe, just maybe he will get better~~~It doesn't seem right that this could happen after all you both have been through. I will keep you in my prayers and I am hoping for the best!!!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jerry isn't doing well. My heart goes out to both of you :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG Lynn, I am so sorry. :smcry: I will keep you and Jerry in my prayers. Just know that we are here if you ever need anything. :hugging: :Flowers 2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Lynn I already told you how I felt and I told my husband tonight about Jerry and I started crying again. Just stay strong and "try" to be there emotionally there for him. I am really glad that you were able to make it in to the Dr. my prayers for you and Jerry will continue.....hugs to you my friend. :hugging: 

Maggie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Lynn. I am so sorry to hear this awful news. I will also pray for a miracle. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lynn, please know that you and Jerry are in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

God bless you both. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you. Of course we'll pray and will continue to hold you and Jerry up to God. Take care of yourself. We love you!


QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 25 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734257


> Many of you have been so kind and asked me how my husband is doing now that his bypass surgery is 6 weeks behind us.
> 
> Unfortunately he isn't doing well at all and is steadily going downhill. 2 weeks ago after he got out of the hospital with the bout with pneumonia, he was able to walk 1 mile 3 times a day and said that he was feeling reasonabily well -- everything considered.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Dear Lynn, I am praying that things aren't really as bad as they appear right now. I know the defibrillator has saved my dh more than once so maybe if he can make it until they can get that in, things will get much better. After our last experience, I have to say ask the doctor to do a blood count. My dh was at death's door before they gave him 4 units of blood. We still don't really know what caused it but he is doing much better.

I do realize all cases are different & your dh is a little older than mine, but our God can and does do miracles. Praying for his best for the two of you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH Lynn! I am so sad to read this. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with Jerry & You. I am just stunned. Jerry is such a very very very nice man and I cannot even imagine what you two or going thru. 

Please, Please - let me know if there is anything I can do for you guys.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry lynn i hope a miracle does happen u will be in our thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn: 

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. Praying for miracles for you and Jerry.

Maggie


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Miracles happen every day, keep the faith, I will pray for you and your husband
stay strong
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry and will pray for you and your husband. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

May God Bless you both.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn, I am so sorry. You and Jerry will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn, i'm so sorry about the news on Jerry. Miracles happen everyday and i will be praying that a miracle happens to Jerry. Keeping you both in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lynn, you and Jerry will definitely be in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Never lose hope!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Lynn, I am so sorry. Please take your meds now-your doctor will give you more. Hug your girls tighltly.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Lynne - please stay strong - I know you were saying you didn't have family but we are you extended family and we are all here for you .. hug those cuties tight and I pray for a miracle for Jerry so you can have him home and relax.

Take the meds - they will take the edge off and help you thru this ...

Hugs to you my friend xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn,

You and Jerry are in my heart, thoughts and prayers. Now and always. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh lynn :hugging: 
I am keeping you in my pryers and just hope SO much your husband will improve soon and you and him can feel better again.
rayer: rayer: *


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My prayers are with you and Jerry.....wishing you both much peace of mind and heart.... ((hugs))


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear this...I will continue to pray for Jerry!! ((HUGS)) rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this about your husband Jerry. You'll be in my prayers. Take care.
Brenda


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that your husband is not getting any better! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. Keep your chin up because sometimes, miracles do happen! 

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 25 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734257


> Many of you have been so kind and asked me how my husband is doing now that his bypass surgery is 6 weeks behind us.
> 
> Unfortunately he isn't doing well at all and is steadily going downhill. 2 weeks ago after he got out of the hospital with the bout with pneumonia, he was able to walk 1 mile 3 times a day and said that he was feeling reasonabily well -- everything considered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Strength and peace and love to you both.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Lynn my prayers are with you and Jerry. We can only hope and pray for the best outcome for Jerry. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Jerry , maybe the defibrillator will help. I have had one for four years,just had a new one put in in Dec. because it needed a battery. I had quintuple bypass surgery in 1996 and almost died on the table I was 45, I know a little younger than Jerry, but they say that I have congestive heart failure also, but I am doing well. My ejection fraction is 25% and it's been that way for years, and I am on numerous meds,too many to list, I am diabetic and have some renal failure also. Anyway I guess Im just trying to say that there is always hope, and I will be keeping you and Jerry in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry about your husband. I am thinking about you during this difficult time and sending you prayers and positive thought.
Take care of yourself.
Love
Sue, Bents and Brie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that your husband isn't doing well. I will keep you both in my prayers rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Jerry's not doing so well :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to learn of all the problems he is having. I will keep you in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Next take the meds. My dad was dying in Hospice and I think Xanx saved my life.
Again my best wishes for a good outcome.

Sincerely,
Deborah


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear that Jerry is not doing well. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Jan


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Lynn, Just checking in to see how Jerry is feeling today? And you, how are you feeling? :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there had been any news and to see how you are doing today. I agree with everyone else - It's okay to take your meds.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Lynn, just checking for any updates on Jerry. I do hope when you do update that the news is good. You are still in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Have you taken the meds yet? Please do; they will help you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lynn, just another vote in favor of taking the meds. When my sister was dying of lung cancer, I think Xanax saved my life! Anything you can
do to make yourself feel a bit better is a good thing! :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Lynn,

Bless your heart... keeping both you and your husband in our prayers, I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. Take care and trust in the Lord!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

even though I haven't been posting, I have been checking in for updates..here's hoping there's some good news today..


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thinking of you and Jerry this morning and keeping you both in my prayers. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update. I hope things are going better for Jerry.
Take care of yourself and keep us posted. 
Hugs!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Adding prayers for Jerry and for you. God bless.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Lynn,

I hope that you can find peace within all you are going through. I am so very sorry about your husband's current health issues. Goodness you two have a lot to deal with.

God bless you both and bring you the miracle you need.
:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was just thinking of you and Jerry, Lynn. God bless. rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jerry's condition is getting worse. I pray rayer: there will be a turn around & he will get better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Lynn, just checking on you and Jerry. I hope there is some improvememt for Jerry. :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Still praying!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh dear Lynn, I am so very sorry to see Jerry is not doing as well as before, I will continue to pray that he makes a turn around and recovery.
You both are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am very, very sorry about your husband.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Thinking of you both


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Jerry. Please know I am praying for both of you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Thinking of you both and praying for a miracle :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys are still in my thoughts and prayer :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

You and your husband are in my prayers. I hope all is well and that he is showing signs of improvement. Huge hugs to you {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn, Jerry and you continue to be in my prayers. I hope that he is improving. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i hope ur husband is improving... you and your husband are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just wanted to let you know that you are in my prayers also. I am hoping, believing and praying that Jerrys health will get better. I know a lot have already said this but it is probably a good idea to start on your meds now, you are going through so much right now, and this should definatly help you. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

checking in! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Please know you and your family are still in my thoughts and prayers. 

With Love, 
Erin


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just checking in, hoping to see an update. No update makes me be very worried and concerned. Just hope it's because he is better. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hugs and tons of positive thoughts for you and Jerry for next Tuesday. :grouphug: I hope everything will go very well.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in to let you know you are still in my prayers


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this. I hope everything is okay! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------

